# Tivo iPad app - No compatible Tivo Boxes Found



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

I logged in okay, "No compatible Tivo Boxes were found on this account. This app only works with Tivo Premiere, Tivo HD/Series3 DVRs, and Tivo Mini.

OK, I'm at work when I opened this app.

I haven't completed set up possibly, though Cable Card is active on my Tivo Plus, can view channels. I guess there's a menu on there to activate the box, even though I did order it with Lifetime?

Does this app. support AirPlay? If it did, I might be able to get away without a Mini, just stream from iPad app. to Apple TV, though I'd probably keep the Mini, if the MOCA works out.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You can't access your TiVos away from your home network, at least not yet. I think there is an "away mode" in the app that lets you do some of the functions offered by the website (i.e. scheduling recordings, editing SPs, etc...) but you can't stream video unless you are on the same network as the TiVo.

Out of home stream has been promised for this fall, but is not yet available.


----------



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

Right I wasn't looking to stream outside the home so much as see what else I could do away from home.

But it sounds like I have to do some kind of activation process anyways.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

Unless I'm completely misunderstanding the situation... 

You have to go into settings on each tivo, in settings "remote, cablecard &devices", under 'remote and device settings' and set it to "allow network-based remote controls".

At that point you should be able to use the app to see whats on your tivo(s), the to-do list, guide, and everything else the app does.

If you were looking to stream video to your ipad, then you either need to have a Stream or one of the Romeo's with streaming built in. Right now it streams within your network with streaming outside "coming this fall". 

If you have one of these, You also might possibly need to toggle the video sharing option under your account on tivo.com under 'device preferences'. Dont have a Stream myself (yet) so Im not sure if this effects the Stream functionality as well as it does sharing from Tivo to Tivo...


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

wco81 said:


> ...Does this app. support AirPlay? If it did, I might be able to get away without a Mini, just stream from iPad app. to Apple TV, though I'd probably keep the Mini, if the MOCA works out.


The app doesn't support Airplay. Tivo has disabled it. I haven't personally done it, but there are posts stating if iOS is jailbroken, Airplay can be enabled and works. If not, Airplay nor HDMI out will be functional.


----------



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

Got it working, though to stream, it starts recording the program?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

wco81 said:


> Got it working, though to stream, it starts recording the program?


If you pick something from live TV yes. It doesn't (yet?) have the ability to grab an actual tuner like the Mini. So it uses a macro to start recording the show and streams that.


----------



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

Well it's nicer than the Xfinity app, which only seems to stream content in their On Demand list. The UI and the quality of the stream that is.

And it's nicer than the Vulkano app that I have for my D* DVR.

So they'll have something pretty good if they can get streaming over the Internet working.


----------

